# Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!



## ravenclaw (19 Februar 2010)

hallo,


seit heute morgen werde ich auf meinem handy mit anrufen bombardiert von debitel kunden, die wohl mehrere male am tag angerufen werden. die erste schrie mich gleich an als betrügerin, hätte ihr nen handyvertrag aufgeschwatzt usw. die anderen wollten mir gleich ans leder, bedrohten mich. andere blieben ruhig und wollten nur fragen wer angerufen hat.



mittlerweile sind aus drei fünf geworden. mit all diesen leuten habe ich gesprochen, dass ich nicht angerufen habe. ich hab mein handy durchgecheckt, ich war es nicht, und es hat sich auch nicht selbstständig gemacht!

ich hab angerufen bei debitel, vodafone, bundesnetzagentur und verbraucherzentrale und habe auch anzeige gegen unbekannt gestellt bei der internetwache.

debitel hat gar nicht helfen können, aber wir kamen weiter damit, dass meine handynummer nicht doppelt vergeben wurde.

bundesnetzagentur und verbraucherzentrale hat bereits dicht zum wochenende und hab auf dem AB der verbraucherzentrale gequatscht. an die bundesnetzagentur mache ich noch ne mail fertig.

alle opfer die meine nummer auf dem display sehen haben die gleiche nummer am anfang:

0172 935 oder 931, der letzte heute war 938. 


wenn das so weitergeht, dann haben die am wochenende alle durch. 
scheint also ein call center zu sein. 


ich bin entnervt................:wall: bin ich ne hotline oder was? ausmachen kann ich es auch nicht.

für die opfer zur google suche: 01721805005


ICH WAR ES NICHT!


----------



## forbite (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

Habe ich das nun richtig verstanden, das Leute Dich anrufen ud behaupten, Du hättest sie angerufen, weil Sie Deine Nummer auf dem Display sahen?
Und was hat es mit den Nummern auf sich, die Du genannt hast?
Vielleicht steh ich auf dem Schlauch...oder auch nicht!

Vielleicht könntest Du es nochmal anders erklären!

mfg


----------



## Marco (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

Vielleicht liege ich falsch. Aber meine Vermutung ist es werden Nummernblöcke im 0172-Bereich angeklingelt.

Als Absenderrufnummer wird 01721805005 (von rawenklaw) übertragen.

Wenn man 0172 wegnimmt sieht man noch (0)180 5005. Das wäre dann eine (zwar zu kurze) aber odinäre 0180-Nummer. Diese werden gern von Gewinnspielbimmlern benutzt.

Wenn ich falsch liege korrigiert mich bitte.

Gruß Marco


----------



## forbite (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

Wäre eine Idee. Aber trotzdem sehr undurchsichtig!
 Was aber auch seltsam ist, das die angerufenen immer die gleichen ersten 3 Nummern haben, also die ersten 3 nach 0172xxx
 Und wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist die 01721805005 die Nummer von rawenklaw?


----------



## Marco (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*



forbite schrieb:


> Wäre eine Idee. Aber trotzdem sehr undurchsichtig!
> Was aber auch seltsam ist, das die angerufenen immer die gleichen ersten 3 Nummern haben, also die ersten 3 nach 0172xxx



z.b. 0172 931 0001 - 0172 931 9999 = 10.000 (theoretische) Rufnummern

Ich kenne diese Blockdurchbimmeleien eher nur von 0137-Ping Anrufern. Wer weiss wer diesmal dahinter steckt.



> Und wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist die 01721805005 die Nummer von rawenklaw?



Richtig. Und wenn du ein Sofa benötigst bist du bei rawenklaw richtig.

Gruß Marco


----------



## ravenclaw (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

also, meine handynummer lautet 01721805005


diese nummer wird bei den leuten angezeigt bekommen und die rufen jetzt alle bei mir an.


jetzt hat mich vor fünf minuten eine dame angerufen, die mich angerufen hat.
sie hat auf ihrem display folgende rufnummer angezeigt bekommen


1805005302003


ich bin schon einen schritt weiter....


----------



## forbite (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*



Marco schrieb:


> Richtig. Und wenn du ein Sofa benötigst bist du bei rawenklaw richtig.
> 
> Gruß Marco



Nee...habe erst vor kurzem eins gekauft!
Naja, lassen wir uns überraschen wie es weiter geht!

Ich würde an seiner Stelle mir eine neue Nummer zulegen!


----------



## ravenclaw (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

also beim googeln bin ich nicht weitergekommen.........vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine idee............


----------



## forbite (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*



ravenclaw schrieb:


> sie hat auf ihrem display folgende rufnummer angezeigt bekommen
> 
> 
> 1805005302003
> ...


Wenn Sie die Nummer gesehen hat, aber bei Dir raus kam, müßte ja eine Rufumleitung auf Deine Nummer bestehen!


----------



## ravenclaw (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

ich habe mal folgende Rufnummer gewählt:

01805005302003 und lande bei:


Mobilcom Debitel


----------



## forbite (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

Dann würde ich sagen, wende Dich nochmal an DebiTel! Da liegt das Problem wohl bei denen!
Ruf bei der Hotline an und schildere denen, das am Ende alle Stricke zu denen führen!
Ich denke mal, das DebiTel auch Dein Anbieter ist?


----------



## ravenclaw (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

eben nicht, ich bin keine kundin von debitel....................



ich habe meinen vertrag bei Vodafone direkt.


Ich hatte jetzt drei Sachbearbeiter am Telefon von Debitel. Jetzt eben auch wieder. Die wollen mir nicht helfen, wollen dass ich das schriftlich einreiche und legen einfach auf.........habe verlangt den Teamleiter zu sprechen.....wurde alles abgeschmettert!


Was für ein Saftladen ist Debitel?

Ich lasse die Anzeige jetzt laufen, jetzt verklag ich Debitel.......SO NICHT!


----------



## forbite (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

Und was hast Du angezeigt? 
Das die Dir am Telefon nicht helfen wollen, ist mir unklar, aber das die es schriftlich haben wollen kann ich auch verstehen.
Ich würde auch mal mit Vodafon darüber reden und mal in einen Debitel-laden in Deiner Stadt gehen, falls es da einen gibt!


----------



## bernhard (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

Ich fürchte, die können nichts dafür und auch nichts ändern.

Seit die Piraten-Callcenter eine Rufnummer anzeigen müssen, nehmen die ganz kriminellen einfach eine beliebige Rufnummer eines zufälligen Opfers.

Das ist wie bei Mailmüll. Der angebliche Absender ist das größte Opfer.


----------



## ravenclaw (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

im laden kann dir keiner helfen und warum soll ich die ganzen wege machen.

ein teamleiter wollte ich nur haben, der kann mehr ausrichten.


ich hab jetzt schon dreimal telefoniert und die scheiß 0180er nummer kostet auch geld.


ich bin studentin und lebe von bafög.............


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

wie krass is das denn 

habe heute genau das selbe problem..vor knapp 45 min ruft ne frau an und meint ich hätte sie um 10:40 heute morgen und gestern nacht um 2 angerufen!!!von meinem handy..diiies ist ausgeschlossen und ich habe (da ich gestern feiern war   ) eben sicherheitshalber mal bei der telekom( mein anbieter) checken lassen ob ich auch wirklich keine ausgehenden anrufe habe..
und ich habe keine!!
nur von debitel meinte sie nichts..denke an nen lustigen zufall aber samstags morgens um 11?! und dann hast du gerade ein ähnliches problem..lustig allemal :-D


----------



## webwatcher (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

Was ist daran lustig?


----------



## ravenclaw (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

aber ich habe noch eine idee, ich rufe bei der telekom an.........


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

ach und übrigens..heiße Jonas..habe nur hier keinen nick und habe das forum bei google gefunden als ich mal nach der problematik gesucht habe..dachte das wären ältere beiträge und wollte nur was finden, womit sich das erklären lässt! und dann sehe ich das es ganz aktuell hier is .. 
sowas kurioses habe ich lange nicht erlebt..kann es mir nicht erklären wie das mit der nummer gehen soll, zumal ich von telekomunikation im allg. schon ein bisschen plan habe und in einem pc laden jobbe...
theoretisch also technisch möglich is der falsche absender beim anrufen..aber das is verboten und sollte nich so einfach sein!


----------



## ravenclaw (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

hallo "unregistriert" ----nachts um zwei?


das klingt aber dann eher nach china call center, sowas hatte ich auch, kurz nach drei, war dann so eine gewinnhotline.


bei mir ist das nicht mehr spaßig. ich werde zum teil massiv beschimpft, weil die leute handyverträge aufgeschwatzt bekommen haben...


bei debitel erneut abgeschmettert worden soeben..............


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

naja bei mir is es lustig da keine verkaufsabsichten dahinter stehen und die nummer nur aufm display war und irgendwie kurz angeklingelt worden is bei der frau und keine verträge oder ähnliches über meine nummer "angedreht"werden..sollte ich nochmal so einen anruf bekommen, ob von der frau oder jemand anderes, würde ich die sache schon ernster nehmen und ordentlich streß bei der telekom machen!denke zwar nicht dass die was dafür können, aber in meinen augen is das mein ansprechspartner wenn es um meine nummer geht und es sind die leute denen ich geld bezahle dafür das alles läuft..

ja solange es bei der einen frau bleibt halb so wild und an diese call center nummer glaube ich bei mir nicht!denke irgendwo eher an nen software problem vom provider..wird viell. durch irgendwas nicht erklärbares schiefgelaufen sein( also technisch bzw. softwaretechnisch) schiefgelaufen sein, was selten vorkommt bzw. theoretisch ausgeschlossen is aber praktisch halt doch mal passiert und nun durch zufall meine nummer erwishct hat..


----------



## bernhard (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

Wenn die Belästigten sagen könnten, wie die Verträge abgeschlossen werden sollen, also, wer der Werbedrücker und Prämienbezieher ist, dann würde man den Begünstigten finden können.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

bei dir scheint das ja echt ätzend zu sein!bekomme angst das es bei mir was ähnliches ist, aber bis jetzt war es nur diese eine frau!
ich würde dir raten, dich an vodafone zu wenden denn die wollen schließlich das ihre kunden zufrieden sind, und helfen sich auch wenn der kunde probleme hat mit so nem scheiss..in form von rufumleitung, neue nummer, bandansage oder was auch immer..


----------



## forbite (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*



bernhard schrieb:


> Wenn die Belästigten sagen könnten, wie die Verträge abgeschlossen werden sollen, also, wer der Werbedrücker und Prämienbezieher ist, dann würde man den Begünstigten finden können.



Richtig Bernhard, müßte man nur einen dazu bekommen das einem zugehört wird wenn die anrufer/angerufenen so stink sauer sind!


----------



## ravenclaw (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

die meisten die ich am telefon hatte, waren sprachlich gar nicht in der lage mich zu verstehen. meist türken, russen, eine serbin (ganz furchtbar geschrien).


ich will die auch nicht mehr anrufen!

hab jetzt die telekom dran, warteschleife. 
vodafone konnte auch nicht helfen.


----------



## bernhard (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es leicht wäre.

Wenn das ein Werbedrücker von Debitel macht, wäre Debitel wenigstens Mitstörer.

Telefonnummern gehören zu den persönlichen Daten. Das kann man als Identitätsdiebstahl anzeigen, wobei von unserern Behörden eher wenig Hilfe zu erwarten ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

so muss mal los..
werde heute abend mal reingucken um zu sehen was bei dir draus geworden ist..viel glück!!!!


----------



## ravenclaw (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

telekom gibt auch keine auskunft, ich schreibe denen mal eine email.



ich überlege das ganze dem fernsehen zu übergeben!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:59:17 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:50:16 ----------

ich kann auch ne belohnung aussetzen. 


1 kaugummi für denjenigen der mir sagt wer folgende rufnummer besitzt, und bitte nicht mobilcom sagen......
ich will namen....


01805005302003


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

Es gibt Hinweise dafür, dass solche Anrufe dann vorkommen, wenn der Betroffene in der Vergangenheit Ärger mit Gewinnbimmelbuden hatte, insbesondere Ärger mit dubiosen Inkassoforderungen, und deswegen Anzeige erstattet hat.


----------



## ravenclaw (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

also ich hab noch nie anzeige erstattet gegen ein unternehmen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:25:50 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:24:06 ----------

das krasseste ist, ich versuc he die telefonnummer v on mobilcom debitel zu erreichen, die lassen mich ohne korrekte nummer aber nicht zu einem kundenberater durch.............:wall:

01805022240


wie gesagt, was für ein saftladen!


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

Wenn wieder so ein Anruf kommt, wäre es geschickt, wenn es Dir gelingt, einen von diesen Anrufern zur Mitarbeit, also zu einer Zeugenaussage, zu kriegen. Wenn da wirklich Debitel der Störer wäre, würde ich ein richtiges Fass aufmachen.


----------



## ravenclaw (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

ich versuche grade eine hausarbeit für die uni zu schreiben und schwups, wieder eine neue handynummer im display, ein glück habe ich mein handy auf lautlos.............



noch finde ich es komisch, aber langsam kraucht die wut hoch.........:sun:


----------



## ravenclaw (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

Mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand:


Freenet Presseabteilung hat sich gemeldet. Der Fall wird bearbeitet!

Fazit: Ich ziehe die Anzeige wohl zurück!


Es melden sich zwar ab und zu noch ein paar Leute, aber es sind erheblich weniger geworden (heute knapp vier Leute). Aber ich geh schon gar nicht mehr ran. 


Mal sehen, was die Woche und das Wochenende so bringen werden und ob es zu weiteren "Störungen" kommen wird.



Ich beglücke euch dann mit ner Endnachricht, wenn alles gut läuft.:sun:


----------



## ravenclaw (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

hallöchen,


also ich hab ne neue und auch sehr schöne handynummer bekommen! damit ist die alte handynummer nicht mehr erreichbar ab morgen. die neue poste ich natürlich nicht! denn einige haben mich von hier angerufen. das war nicht komisch, schiebe es nur auf "klingelstreiche" einiger....:roll:

die anzeige wird zurückgezogen. heute hat nur vodafone versucht mich zu erreichen. 

endlich ruhe............:scherzkeks:


danke und liebe grüße

der thread kann geschlossen werden!


----------



## forbite (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*



ravenclaw schrieb:


> denn einige haben mich von hier angerufen. das war nicht komisch, schiebe es nur auf "klingelstreiche" einiger....:roll:


Na das war ja zu erwarten, wenn Du Deine Nummer hier postest!


----------



## ravenclaw (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

hätte eh gewechselt. seit beginn meines vertrages laufen bei mir ebenfalls immer wieder kunden von "elsa" und eine zeitlang hatte ich ein problem mit kunden von "siemens" computer.

auch leute, die die "0" vor der 180 vergaßen kamen immer wieder durch.

aber vodafone hat sehr schnell "innerhalb 12 stunden" reagiert und geholfen. und das schöne ist, ich hab wieder so eine tolle vip rufnummer.

vodafone ist bis jetzt der beste anbieter den ich hatte. ganz großes lob!

problem erledigt. seit heute endlich ruhe! herrrrrrrlichhhhhh................:-D

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:30:37 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:28:41 ----------

@forbite


"Na das war ja zu erwarten, wenn Du Deine Nummer hier postest!"
------------

Nur doof wenn sie ihre Nummer dabei nicht unterdrücken:-D:roll:


----------



## ravenclaw (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Handynummer wird für Anrufe missbraucht seit heute - Hilfe!*

Update:



Klage gegen unbekannt läuft über die Staatsanwaltschaft. Klage konnte nicht zurückgezogen werden!

Freenet erzählt mir seit Wochen, dass sie mir eine Entschädigung in Form eines Gutscheines schicken. Seit März! Bis heute nichts angekommen. Die wollen mich verscheißern hab ich das Gefühl!!!! :wall:


Fakto, bin ich auf den Kosten sitzengeblieben, fast 20 € hat mich der Spass gekostet! (Wechsel der Rufnummer usw.)!

Ich überlege schon als Nebenklägerin aufzutreten wegen Entschädigungsanspruch. Muss mich mal informieren. 


LG


----------

